# Best Violin solo's in your opinion??



## payamdomovoi

I'm playing violin for 1 year and now its my favorite instrument....

i just wanted to know that what is the best violin solo's that you've ever heard??

for me is Concerto No. 4 in F minor, Op. 8, RV 297, "L'inverno" (Winter) Allegro non molto

from vivaldi!!

i Dont know But it gets me everytime i listen to it and the day that get the ability to play it would be the best day of my life!!!!

p.s: excuse me if my english is bad!!!:tiphat:


----------



## tdc

Can't go wrong with any of these:

Bach - Double Violin Concerto
Bach - BWV 1004
Vivaldi - Four Seasons
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Bartok - Violin Concerto #2
Ravel - Tzigane


----------



## Ukko

In Vivaldi's time, in Italy, Tartini was _the_ guy on solo violin.


----------



## Xaltotun

I don't actually _like_ violin solo parts that much - with the exception of Sibelius' Violin Concerto! Here, it's the solo parts that take my breath away with their expressivity. It feels like listening to a philosophy lecture or something!


----------



## LordBlackudder

You can hear sounds similar to Toccata and Fugue in ﻿Bach, Double Violin Concerto in D Minor, 1st mvt. BWV 1043

So perhaps this could mean Bach did compose Toccata and Fugue and not his student.


----------



## Olias

If we're talking sheer melodic beauty:
Mendelssohn VC 1st movement
Tchaikovsky VC 1st movement
Bach Double VC 2nd movement
Beethoven VC 2nd movement
Brahms VC 2nd movement

For fireworks go to the end of both the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## tdc

Everyone seems to rave about the 2nd mvt of Bach's Double VC and I agree it is impressive, but it was the outer movements that really caught my attention as far as that work. They are the main reasons it is my favorite violin concerto.


----------



## jurianbai

Paganini's 24 caprices
Pierre Rode 24 caprices and his violin concerto






Liszt Mephisto Waltz Violin transcribe by N.Milstein


----------



## Nix

The second movement of Haydn's 5th Symphony has a lovely violin solo. That entire movement is pretty incredible actually... the opening wouldn't sound out of place in a Lady Gaga song.

For your pleasure: 





(Good solo starts around 2:50)


----------



## opus55

My favorite violin concertos are by Brahms and Mendelssohn - they're so classic!


----------



## kv466

Since the question was 'solo' and not concerto, I'm gonna go with the mini solos during winter in the Vivaldi Four Seasons...as a whole, I like many other works better but when I hear Joseph Silverstein play that part with the Boston Symphony under Seiji Ozawa, man there is nothing quite like it!


----------



## Guest

The violin solo from Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade is pretty magical.


----------



## itywltmt

Lots of good choices so far...

How about pieces for solo violin? None listed so far, except for the Paganini caprices. You have to love the solo violin partitas and sonatas by Bach - I have versions of these played on the VIOLA, and the richer texture of the instrument give them a different dimension.

(Violadude, World Violist, where are you when I need you??)

Honourable mentions go to Ysaye and Bartok for their solo sonatas.

In the "concertante" division, may I add the opening couple of minutes of Ravel's Tzigane...


----------



## Ukko

The Chaconne from Bach's partita No. 2 isn't the most beautiful violin solo I've heard, but it has the most power to 'amaze and delight' me. Several recordings, by artists with different notions about it, from Heifetz to Tanenbaum, all amazing. I once heard a performance by a talented amateur, for whom the denser, thickly double-stopped parts of the work were 'pushing the envelope' of his ability. Amazing; I perspired along with him.


----------



## World Violist

itywltmt said:


> VIOLA


If we can talk about that, good, cuz violin is out of my element.

Bach partitas and sonatas are a given. The only problem is that while the tone is just better, darker and so on, it works against the clarity of the lines...and if they're a devil to play on violin (and I know they are) they're much worse on viola.

I think I'll start a thread about "best viola solos," since there are so many wonderful solos for viola that aren't just transcribed violin solos. Casimir Ney, Miklos Rozsa, Alan Hovhaness, Edmund Rubbra...you know (or maybe not...and lest that sound condescending, I don't intend it to be).


----------



## itywltmt

World Violist said:


> If we can talk about that, good, cuz violin is out of my element.
> 
> Bach partitas and sonatas are a given. The only problem is that while the tone is just better, darker and so on, it works against the clarity of the lines...and if they're a devil to play on violin (and I know they are) they're much worse on viola.
> 
> I think I'll start a thread about "best viola solos," since there are so many wonderful solos for viola that aren't just transcribed violin solos. Casimir Ney, Miklos Rozsa, Alan Hovhaness, Edmund Rubbra...you know (or maybe not...and lest that sound condescending, I don't intend it to be).


I knew you'd have my back on this one. You are, indeed, a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Lenfer

I could not dare say what is best but I do enjoy listening to this video, perhaps after being on here a while I will know better and laugh at how ignorant I once. I doubt it though after all it is *Bach*.


----------



## jurianbai

from the movie Red Violin










, a bit weak compared to the original, played by Joshua Bell


----------

